# Wilier Le Roi vs Pinarello Paris



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I currently have a Pinarello Paris w/Dura Ace, Ksyrium ES, etc and I'm thinking of replacing it with a Wilier Le Roi.

Any thoughts...?


----------



## kenhoeve (Jul 10, 2007)

Thoughts??? Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, keep your Paris and put Chorus 10 and some nice wheels.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Bought a Cento Uno instead.
Campy 11speed Super Record
Yadayada


----------



## kenhoeve (Jul 10, 2007)

lastchild said:


> Bought a Cento Uno instead.
> Campy 11speed Super Record
> Yadayada


well at least you didn't yada yada the best part!

(seinfeld)


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

muahahahaha another wilier owner....beware cervelo, pinarello, whoever it is that doesnt matter. we are taking over...Ive never passed a wilier but ive passed all the rest


----------



## VikingBiker (Aug 22, 2009)

lastchild said:


> Bought a Cento Uno instead.
> Campy 11speed Super Record
> Yadayada


Hey,

I consider buying either the Cento Uno or the Pinarello Prince - both with Campy SuperRecord 11.

Can't testdriver any of them in my country (Denmark), as I use XXL 60cm frame size 

Please help with advice :thumbsup:


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

lastchild said:


> Bought a Cento Uno instead.
> Campy 11speed Super Record
> Yadayada



So tell us what you think of the Cento Uno and specifically how it compares to the Paris. I also ride a Paris (and like it very much), but can't stop looking at the Wilier.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

durkind said:


> So tell us what you think of the Cento Uno and specifically how it compares to the Paris. I also ride a Paris (and like it very much), but can't stop looking at the Wilier.


Honestly there's no comparison...the Wilier is better in every way.
I'm amazed at how much nicer the Wilier is...and lighter. 1.5 lbs lighter.
I was never very happy with the way the Paris descended but the Wilier is a dream.
here in Northern California we have an awesome climb...Mt Diablo (3700' of climbing in 11 miles) with an even better descent. I do this ride often and know it well but never felt comfortable on the paris.
30 seconds into my first descent on the Cento and I was floored...it's _that_ much better.
Super snappy, nice and stiff...it's a the best bike I've ever ridden.!


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

lastchild said:


> Honestly there's no comparison...the Wilier is better in every way.
> I'm amazed at how much nicer the Wilier is...and lighter. 1.5 lbs lighter.
> I was never very happy with the way the Paris descended but the Wilier is a dream.
> here in Northern California we have an awesome climb...Mt Diablo (3700' of climbing in 11 miles) with an even better descent. I do this ride often and know it well but never felt comfortable on the paris.
> ...


Dam you Lastchild...thats all I need! Honestly, I do very much like my Paris (second season riding it), but I only have to compare it to my nearly 10 year old steel Indy Fab (as much as they say steel is real, I love my carbon fiber bike), Something keeps drawing me to Wilier, so thanks for offering this comparison. One day!!


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

I no longer own this bike - sold it earlier this year, but it was an 07 Wilier LeRoi Team Lampre edition with Campy Record 10sp, yadayada... I will concur that it is by far and away the best handling, do-it-all, geometry that I've owned. I hit 59mph coming down the North side of Hogpen up in N. GA at last year's 6-Gap century and it felt like I could sit up and take my hands off the bars w/no wobble. 

The bike was equally at home on the local training crit as it was in fast group rides, or lazy saturday morning rides with slower friends and/or my wife. 

It was a great bike and I miss it. I sold it because I got drawn into the new Madone, also an awesome bike but I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if I were to lay down that kind of coin again for a new bike. Also, it was stupid light; with speedplay pedals and carbon cages it was 14lbs 15oz ready to ride.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

mhopton...which madone did you get? How does it compare? 

I got a short ride in on a Willier Cento 1 and liked the frame. Unfortunately it had some wheels with very wide spokes on it and I was riding in a pretty stiff wind. The wheels made the front end move around sideways a lot in the cross wind.


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Wheelman55 said:


> mhopton...which madone did you get? How does it compare?
> 
> I got a short ride in on a Willier Cento 1 and liked the frame. Unfortunately it had some wheels with very wide spokes on it and I was riding in a pretty stiff wind. The wheels made the front end move around sideways a lot in the cross wind.


I have an 09 Madone 6.9 Pro that just got totaled in a big pile-up and is being replaced by my homeowner's policy with a '10 Project one madone 6.9. I'm having this one built up w/Sram Red, xxx-lite wheels, etc. The madone is also incredibly light, stiff when out of the saddle and compliant in the saddle. The madone does a remarkable job of smoothing out rough shake-n-bake roads, etc. In my humble opinion, the geometry is not as much of an "all-around" do it all geometry as the LeRoi. It is great, but not quite as predictable and smooth as the Wilier geometry. Great bike, I still love it...


----------

